
Ask HN: Rewriting parts of website in react, thoughts and best practices? - ciaran-ifelse
We have a fairly complex dashboard written with PHP, HTML and JQuery but we are considering rewriting parts that are slow&#x2F;needs updated with react.<p>I was wondering if anyone has past experience and what is the best way to go about this?<p>Is react the best way to go?
======
cell9840179419
React can be a way forward. But it won't automatically improve the perf. First
take a look at your middware if you have decision making power on that. The
slowness can be mitigated using microservices and graphQL. Without this
enhancement, widget to widget, PHP/jQuery is hard to beat.

There are many ways to write react. Take a solid boilerplate like react-
boilerplate. Then bolt a good dashboard template on it. Get rid of crazy stuff
(redux etc) Use Material. Write simple Functional components using hooks and
tie everything together.

When you are rewriting, let go some stuff that you don't need.

Source: we are in the middle of what you want to do.

~~~
ciaran-ifelse
Are you rewriting same functionality but in a brand new project or are you
adding react components to an old project?

~~~
cell9840179419
Adding a new subsystem (30%) and bringing 90% of old in to react. Just plain
convert did not justify the investment as our existing system is already
written for perf. The only issue is the UI feels dated. It is Tomcat based.

